# Advice on fixing my Lawnmower's Sudden Unintended Acceleration



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I need advice on fixing my lawnmower, which has Sudden Unintended Acceleration. I made a YouTube so you can see what it does. Thanks!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Har har, saw that one the other day.

Hey, check out my Toyota keyboaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Tim Taylor would be proud!


----------



## swaneyjoe (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Koot..

I may not be able to help you out with your Excelerating lawn Mower, but I can certainly show you how to make it accelerate much faster so that it even flies, believe it or not! Check out this Super Duper flying lawnmower! Good for a laugh!

Swaneyjoe
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=is64OGE8FUg&feature=related


----------



## rajkalyan (Dec 6, 2008)

That really happened? Thats hilarious..


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

How does one make a video like that Excelerating lawn Mower ,i know it's fake but it's dam good.

That flying lawn mower is sick ,it looks funny as hell ,flying lawn mowers who would think of that?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

rajkalyan said:


> That really happened? Thats hilarious..


Well, the grass is growing. It's time for me to get that mower back out again and plug 'er up! I just need to keep an eye on traffic coming down the road. Last time I almost got run over...


----------

